
Planet Scaling - vinnyglennon
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/7/18/how-does-google-do-planet-scale-engineering-for-a-planet-sca.html
======
jaytaylor
This is a nice quick overview of what is covered in-depth in the Google SRE
book [0].

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Site-Reliability-Engineering-
Producti...](https://www.amazon.com/Site-Reliability-Engineering-Production-
Systems/dp/149192912X)

